# when will the hypo symptoms start to show after Thyroid lobectomy and without replacement hormone



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello,

i had 2 cold nodules in my thyroid and had a total Thyroid lobectomy on 16 sep (8 days ago) and still waiting for the results if the they were benign or malignant so that i start take the hormone replacement in case if benign

or

start to go into 6 weeks hypo in preparation for the RAI treatment in case if malignant

problem is, i fear the result will take more days to finish, and my body is completely without thyroxine now

if benign then this wait & deprivation was pointless, and i fear i will need many weeks to fix the damage the hyop state will impose on me

*so my question is, when will the hypo symptoms start to show in my case (no thyroid at all) ? considering my TSH levels were normal at 2 before the surgery *



i'm feeling really anxious about this whole thing, and i need your knowledge, i can't even get in touch with my doctor before tomorrow

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It depends.

I knew going in that I would need RAI and that, to do so, I needed my TSH to be as high as possible. Since I wanted to get the RAI over with as soon as possible, I tired to be as active as possible (to the extent possible, considering I just had surgery). Eleven days after surgery, my husband and I re-roofed the house. I had my blood drawn at 14 days post-op and my TSH was already at 71. I was already hypo going into the surgery, so that is a factor as well.

The general school of thought is that TSH will get to above 30 in *most* people some where around the three to four week mark. And most people begin to feel hypo around the two week mark. But, again, those time tables are very much dependent on the individual.


----------

